# Please help me with frog spawn/tadpoles.



## aled0711 (Feb 26, 2008)

I currently have a fairly small pond in my back garden. This morning I went out to check it and i noticed hundreds of frog spawn. Now I know soon all of this frog spawn will be tadpoles which in turn will mean hundreds of frogs. I dont want to get rid of the frogspawn, in fact i would like to leave it there. So i would just like some information about how I could help the frog spawn and tadpoles in my pond and if it would be wise to leave them all in their etc and let them all turn to frogs.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

this happens in my pond every yr so im a expert now lol, cover it first with fine mesh so birds an things cant get in and eat it 
once theyv hatched wait a week or so until all the jelly stuff is gone and feed them fish food for the first few weeks until theyr bigger then they will take a wee bit of mince every few days u should get lots an lots of little froggies this way and then theyll go away for years and eventaully come back and have their own babies in your pond!


----------



## aled0711 (Feb 26, 2008)

oh i see thank you for your help  So I wont have hundreds of frogs all over my garden then? I mean yes I like them and all but i don't want hundreds of them swamping my garden haha


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

The trouble is if you cover the pond with fine mesh the frogs and toads that call your pond home cann't get in and out.

Pond netting is very cheap and I always cut a hole at the shallow end of my pond and have a basket of Iris' in the space. This means they can come and go as they please.

I never feed my taddies anything, if its an established pond there will already be enough tiny bugs in the water for them...adding raw meat to the water can easily foul it.

Maddie


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

better just leaving the frogs on their own. most wont make it anyway as they dont have a very good survival rate (which is why they lay so many eggs)


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Yep just leave them,

i rescued hundreds of tad poles from a dried up pond in a filed near me, couple of weeks later, let al lthe frogs go again. Left them in the garden so geuss they just ate insects etc : victory:


----------



## strongboW (Dec 12, 2007)

Well when i have them i ust leave it like evry one else,, and when they become frogs they just leave usally sometimes myne stay lol


----------

